
Zoom ranked #1 in the App Store in just 90 days - emiliowav
https://www.yac.com/blog/remote-apps-arent-just-for-work
======
itsthisjustin
Just wait for the kids to downvote it to hell

~~~
emiliowav
haha, yeah. There's just a crazy amount of negative things goin on about it on
twitter. Hard to tell what criticism has a motive behind it, but still.

